# Need recommendations on a waterfowl taxidermist.



## Hammack (Feb 2, 2017)

Ended up going out, and hunting the last weekend of the season in Mississippi.  I have a beautiful pintail and a Mallard that I want to get mounted.  Who in the Georgia/Alabama area are you guys using for ducks.  Haven't had a duck done in years so out of touch with who the better guys are in business now.  Thanks


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 2, 2017)

Dana Stanford. Best in the state.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 2, 2017)

Casteel in Bolingbrook GA, you won't be disapointed!


----------



## Hammack (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks guys! Do either of these guys have a website or possibly a number I could contact them?


----------



## QuailJunkie (Feb 2, 2017)

Kevin Batson in Bogart. Has my business for life. Batsonstaxidermy.com


----------



## shotgun (Feb 4, 2017)

X2 on Dana He did a Pintail for me.


----------



## duckbkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Shane Smith artistic composition 
North Alabama 
You can ship it to him best work I have ever seen use him on all mine.  Has website only does birds


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 4, 2017)

Wild life taxidermy Lawrenceville Georgia. 770 963-8000 they have won many awards and Daniel Streetman is the best I have ever seen with all types of birds.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 4, 2017)

If your going to give someone a plug, you should also attach the work they have done for you so we can all see what quality it is.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 4, 2017)

Larry Stewart has done me well many times.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 4, 2017)

Chris Fortner does great work.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=891208


----------



## htr4life (Feb 4, 2017)

Brett Miller from Beaks and Bands Taxidermy does outstanding work.


----------



## smoothie (Feb 4, 2017)

Stevie Young at Artistic Taxidermy has won national and world championships for his work


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

Birdlife Taxidermy


----------



## jasper181 (Feb 7, 2017)

I second this. hes a friend of mine and does a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored good job.



QuailJunkie said:


> Kevin Batson in Bogart. Has my business for life. Batsonstaxidermy.com


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 9, 2017)

Garrett at Birdlife Taxidermy does great work.


----------

